# Wheres the kings!!!



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

This is my second year here. This time last year we were having 100+ king days left and right. Where is the heavy action at this year?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

It can change day to day and year to year.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Commercial guys East of us...Wore them out, so less have made it to here.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

amarcafina said:


> Commercial guys East of us...Wore them out, so less have made it to here.


How much more east? Cause we haven't caught squat over in PCB.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

MrFish49 said:


> How much more east? Cause we haven't caught squat over in PCB.


:thumbsup:

This is my slowest year in some time.....


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Seeing some at pcola bch:thumbup:


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Not much at Pensacola beach though!


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

cool spring - look at water temps. They will be here when the water temps start rising. Any day now that the weather is getting hot. Last year we didn't have any more cold weather after mid Feb. This year it stayed cool much longer.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Weird thing is march 2012 I was catching menhaden in Blackwater Bay and catching stripe bass on them. Now the stripe bass have moved up river and the dang menhaden haven't shown up yet. 

I'm ready for the kings though. I want to try and make some smoked king dip!


----------

